# Generator tripped the electrics...



## mangolover (Mar 13, 2010)

My OH accidentally started the generator while cleaning and didn't immediately know how to turn it off. It probably ran for only a minute or so before I did, but long enough to trip the site electrics we were hooked up to and in the RV.

I'm sure I've used the geny before to run the AC whilst on a low amperage site in France without tripping anything, so I'm don't know why it happened on this occasion?

Can anyone enlighten me?

mango


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Probably because your genny and the site electrics were "out of phase"

Alternating current does exactly that but it goes up and down in a wave form (think inverters sine wave and modified sine wave) If your genny output is going up whilst the site supply is going down they will "fight" each other and probably cause all sorts of problems. 

Just a guess and I could be very wrong of course. 

its the "phase" cycle that makes the inevrters you have to have with domestic solar panel installations so expensive because they have to sychronise the solar and mains supply.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

You were backfeeding into the site distribution which automatically tripped out their board.

Peter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

You have to connect a load to a mains supply, you can't connect a supply to a supply it will just short unlike paralleling batteries. It's a good job the site protection devices are up to scratch and apparently no damage either way?


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Who did your mains conversion? it shouldn't be able to happen for exactly reasons such as this!

When the genny is running the mains should be isolated or vica versa

Get it checked. It also means that if your running your genny that your hook up plug (the bit with the long exposed brass terminals) will be live so a potential life threatening situation!

Regards

Eddie


----------

